# rack for chisels



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever made a rack, box, or something to hold your chisels. If so, would you please post a pix or plans, thank you very much.

Andy


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Mine is probably far from conventional but it works for me. I found it by accident too. I had a 2 gallon plastic bucket sitting by me while I was turning one day. It filled up with shavings so I stuck a gouge in it to hold for a minute and ended up putting all of them in it. I've pretty much memorized each handle so I know what I'm grabbing without having to pull each out and look. Sorry no pics but it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't made mine yet but I am planning on making one out of PVC pipe, about a foot long peice for each chisel. I found all kinds hidden away in my barn so its free for me but it might be a little expensive if you have to buy it all.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*chisle storage*

Check this out;
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/chisel-storage-box-36553/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/chisel-storage-box-36389/


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's my turning area. The cabinet is shop made and holds all my turning stuff. Everything is within easy reach. Gouges in one drawer, pen stuff in one, face plates and centers in one, sanding stuff in one, etc. The cart is usually in front of the small lathe when I'm working on the big one. I color code my handles for quicker ID when they're sitting under the lathe or on the cart.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

kd5nay said:


> Mine is probably far from conventional but it works for me. I found it by accident too. I had a 2 gallon plastic bucket sitting by me while I was turning one day. It filled up with shavings so I stuck a gouge in it to hold for a minute and ended up putting all of them in it. I've pretty much memorized each handle so I know what I'm grabbing without having to pull each out and look. Sorry no pics but it's pretty self explanatory.


Same idea, but I use dried pinto beans. Girl friend did it to organize the kitchen knives in a pretty canister.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is what I came up with. Simple L-bracket. I needed something that was quick, easy, and durable. I used to keep my tools in drawers but I was getting chipped edges from the tools rolling around. Also, when the tools are out of sight they tend to be out of mind. When they are right there at eye level I am more inspired to use them. That probably sound cheesy.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the ideas. My space by the lather is limited. I like the idea of the bucket and the sawdust or pinto beans. Then the idea of the plastic pipe got me thinking. I coule put the plastic pipe in the bucket or make a square _"bucket"_ to take more advantage of available space. 

The color coding handles is a great idea as I usually end up with a pile of chisels and have to stop and sort out the one that I want now.

How about this? Make a square "bucket" of sorts. put in lengths of plastic pipe to keep the chisels from bunching up. I am thinking of putting them in handle down. That would present all of the ends so that I can select the one that will do the job (I hope). I would also color code the handles. After all, in the end there will be a pile of chisels at some point, I just know me. LOL

woodnthings - That cabinet is gorgeous.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/carving-tool-rack-12362/ check out my earlier post.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 2 racks. One is one of the magnetic strips that's against the wall. It holds some tool that I rarely use or ones that have blades too wide or too long to fit in my other rack. The one that I use the most is a staircase kind of design that wraps around my tool chest. It holds a huge number of tools. The rest of my tools are boring bars or handle less Hunter tools that reside in the drawer on my tool chest along with all the chucks, and other odds and ends that I use at the lathe.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

John you have way too many tools. You should really narrow them down and send the rest to me.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There's at least that many in the drawers and on the wall. Since it's very easy to make my hollowing tools I have a huge number of those in different shaft sizes and shapes. I did a video the other day to go along with an article a friend is writing on skews. I have 17 skews from 2 1/2 wide down to .008" wide.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Do you have a video on making the hollowing tools? I would love to make one


----------

